# HowTo VLAN aufbauen



## Toto81 (24 Januar 2019)

Hallo Forum,
 wir möchten in unseren Bürocontainern vorübergehend(für ein paar Monate) ein Netzwerk aufbauen.
Bei  der Auswahl der richtigen Komponenten scheitert es gerade da wir uns  nicht ganz sicher sind, was Managed Switches und VLANs können.
Aktuelle Situation: 5 eigenständige WLAN Giga Cubes, ca 15 Anwender die sich je nach WLAN Empfang irgendwo drauf verbinden.

 Die Idee:
 In jedes der Büros einen Giga Cube als Gateway&DHCP-Server und  ein Switch. Das hat den Vorteil der Internettraffic wird etwas verteilt.
Allerdings sollen alle auf ein NAS und einen Drucker zugreifen können.
Lässt sich das mit Managed Switches realisieren?
Hättet ihr eine bessere Idee bzw Konfiguration für uns?

 Switch Büro 1:
Port 1: Rechner 1  (VLAN1)
Port 2: Rechner 2  (VLAN1)
Port 3: Giga Cube  (ist DHCP im VLAN1)
Port 4: 
Port 5: Serveraum
 Switch Büro 2:
Port 1: Rechner 1  (VLAN2)
Port 2: Rechner 2  (VLAN2)
Port 3: Giga Cube  (ist DHCP im VLAN2)
Port 4: frei
Port 5: Serveraum

 Switch Büro 3:
Port 1: Rechner 1  (VLAN3)
Port 2: Rechner 2  (VLAN3)
Port 3: Giga Cube  (ist DHCP im VLAN3)
Port 4: 
Port 5: Serveraum

 Switch Serveraum:
Port 1: Drucker
Port 2: NAS
Port 3: Büro 3
Port 4: Büro 1
Port 5: Büro 2

 Würden uns über Tipps und Hinweise freuen.
 Besten Dank schonmal
 toto


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Januar 2019)

Ein "Managed Switch" kann alles von - bis sein, einige können auch Routing-Funktionalität übernehmen.
Wenn die 3 Büro-Netzwerke zwingend voneinander getrennt sein müssen, wird das so vermutlich nicht oder nicht ganz einfach funktionieren.

Ich würde es vermutlich so lösen:
Einen einzigen Router oder Switch mit Routing-Funktionalität im Serverraum einbauen. An diesem richtest du 3 WAN-Schnittstellen mit den 3 angeschlossenen Giga Cubes ein. Dein Drucker/Nas-Netzwerk ist quasi ein viertes Netzwerk / VLAN, würde ich in Art einer DMZ konfigurieren. Der Router macht dann den DHCP-Server für die 3 Büro Netze, und leitet Anfragen an Drucker oder NAS in das DMZ-Netzwerk, und alles andere geht dann über die WAN-Schnittstelle raus.
VLAN benötigst du in dem Fall nicht unbedingt, sondern konfigurierst alles über Netzwerke, Routing-Tabellen und Access-Listen im Router. Alle anderen Switche können dann auch unmanaged sein.
Wenn viel Spieltrieb herrscht, kannst du im Router auch noch Load-Balancing und solche Spielereien konfigurieren.


----------

